

Ask HN: Favourite film of 2010 and why - iuguy

My choice: Inception. An easy cop out (last year my choice was Up) Black Swan might just take it away from Inception if I get to see it before the end of the year, but for me Inception had a great story, wasn't afraid to do something requiring a modicum of thought to comprehend but didn't overdo it and didn't overdo the CGI. Most of the acting was great (although DiCaprio seemed to be playing the same character from Shutter Island), Tom Hardy had a promising supporting role, as did Cillian Murphy.<p>What was your favourite film of the year and why?
======
pathik
I had two favorites - Inception and The Social Network. Excellent plots,
superb direction and great acting.

~~~
arethuza
I would go with those two for the year _so far_ \- I have high hopes for Tron
Legacy though...

------
moomin
The Social Network is probably the best movie of the year, but I've got a soft
spot in my heart for Scott Pilgrim. Characters that behave like people, 1000
jokes per minute and phenomenally executed action sequences.

------
mindcrime
My Choice: The Social Network

Why? Largely because I find it inspirational, vis-a-vis my own entrepreneurial
ambitions. I've watched it twice already, and every time I watch that, I feel
_very_ inspired to sit down and start hacking, and work on building something.

I'm not the world's biggest fan of Mark Zuckerberg, or even of Facebook; but
the movie was well-done, entertaining AND inspirational. What more can you ask
for?

Honorable Mentions:

Red

Inception

Harry Potter & The Deathly Hallows Pt 1

Looking forward to:

Tron: Legacy

------
bemmu
Enter the Void. Seeing it is like being tortured, but unlike many films I've
found myself often thinking about it afterwards and not in a negative way.
Still I can't bring myself to rewatch it completely. This film tries to do
something new and doesn't tone it down one notch for the viewers.

------
dheerosaur
How To Train Your Dragon - for it's story, characters, animation, voices.

------
david927
The American. A quiet, mature film, the way they used to make them.

------
kodeshpa
No doubt The social network (Movie of entrepreneur for entrepreneurs )

------
wqfeng
3 idiots. It makes me laugh and crying in one film.

